
Britain's biggest crowdfunding failure is accused of misleading investors - jackgavigan
http://uk.businessinsider.com/rebus-accused-of-misleading-investors-on-crowdcube-pitch-2016-4
======
kspaans
I still don't know how I feel about crowdfunding. Is it a great way to give
non-accredited investors access to more investment opportunities. Or is it a
way to part more suckers from their money?

Would it be easier to just change the accredited investor rules?

